# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ndihme per Rise of Nations

## GinoTheGodFather

Kam nje problem me instalimin e lojes. Sapo filloj instalimin me del nje mesazh ne ane te djathte te setupit dhe thote:
Setup is unable to find Rise of Nation installation on your computer and can not proceed.Please install the Raise of Nation before attemping to install  Rise of Nations Thrones and Patriots.
Une mendoj qe ka njohur diskun si pirat. Ka ndonjeri ndonje ide tjeter dhe nese ajo cfare dyshoj une eshte e vertete, a di ndonjeri ndonje zgjidhje?

----------


## Harakiri

Duhet instaluar loja baze (Rise of Nations) para se te instalohet expansion (Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patriots). Neqoftese nuk e ke RoN, RoNTP nuk mund te instalohet.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Ohhhh, ok.
Faleminderit. Gjithe te mirat.

----------

